# RacingBrake's Two-Piece rotor



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

I had posted interest for a Two-Piece rotor for the MK4 R32 and completely forgot about the R's older brother the MK1 TT 3.2, sorry. 

 MK4 R32 Thread has been posted since January. RacingBrake (RB) were hesitant based on how tall our pad is but recently have been able to create the tooling required to make it for us. So I wanted to share the info with the MK1 TT 3.2 guys. There is pricing in these links also.

They have a 312x25 for the MK1/MK4 cars, 312x25 for the MK2 TT & MK5/6 guys and a 345x30 for the MK5 R32/CC guys also.

I know that your first reaction is usually  when you see the pricing but I've talked to the owner at RB unlike other rotor places that buy blanks and pretty them up with slots, drills and dimples. These are actually made on site. He's told me that you will most likely go through 2-3 sets of pads before having to replace these rotors maybe more. Now in my opinion they pay for themselves.

Here are some test fittings by vortex guys that went to them:

CC/GTi 312x25 Two Piece Rotors

MKV R32 2 Piece Front Rotor Review

MK4 GTI with 312x25

edit: for useless without pics








-Luis


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Bump for useless without pics


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Update: Pricing should be released later today for the front Two-Piece 332x32 rotor. Link with details will be posted here once released.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

The seed I planted in RB's garden has blossomed it's taken six months but finally it will be here. Your Welcome! :wave:

Details Here

Highlights: 18lbs vs Stock 22.5lbs


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Audi TT Quattro 3.2L Two-Piece rotor has been added.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I didn't know the 3.2L had 13" rotors like the R does?

I thought we were all 12.3" (GLi,337,TT)


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> I didn't know the 3.2L had 13" rotors like the R does?
> 
> I thought we were all 12.3" (GLi,337,TT)


No my brother it's more like the R32 has the 13" rotors that came on the Audi TT 3.2L. TT was first the R is it's distant cousin. :laugh:

But all jokes aside yes they have the same rotors.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

That is cool.

I know both the Quattro 180/225 have 12.3".


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Too bad 95% of us dont have the 3.2


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Too bad 95% of us dont have the 3.2


What's so bad about that just get the 312x25 Two-Piece 









(Reference Pic)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill be more interested when they make one for the majority of the TT world. 1.8t FTW


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Ill be more interested when they make one for the majority of the TT world. 1.8t FTW


They do, search for Vw parts.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ejg3855 said:


> They do, search for Vw parts.


Yeah, I didnt see it until after I posted. I retract my statement.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Ill stick with my Wilwoods. The are under $1k and come with 2 piece rotors, ss brake lines, pads, and lightweight 4 piston calipers. These will run you about the same and you are still running stock single pot calipers with about 10 extra pounds per side


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

UP! :heart: We have until 6/30/2011 :wave:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Want, but have to wait untill front brakes are needed again! Nice product for a good price!


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

nkgneto said:


> UP! :heart: We have until 6/30/2011 :wave:


Happy Independence Day Bump still available!


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

So since the Two-Piece didn't happen here is something better:




racingbrake said:


> In response to some disappointment in the cancellation of stock two piece project for MK4 R32 and also as an alternative to Porsche caliper multi-source kits, we like to offer a brake kit for MK4 using RB 4 piston calipers and 330x32 two piece rotors.
> 
> 
> This kit will fit both GTi and R32 plus some Audi models.
> ...


Info and pricing here (some has been omitted.)

It should look like this:


----------

